# Seasonal pricing check



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I have had minimal experience with seasonal contracts. My work had always been billed out per event. I have a chance to put a seasonal proposal together for a 150k sqf shopping location. Sidewalks are included as is straight salt. No removal or hauling, as that is charged out seperate. It's a simple site for a truck and skid steer.

We average 40" or so of accumulation each year here. Last year I treated my lots between 20-25 times. 

I have an idea on my seasonal price but just wanted to see if I'm in the right ballpark or not. 


Thoughts?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

How about a picture also


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

abbe;1845846 said:


> I have had minimal experience with seasonal contracts. My work had always been billed out per event. I have a chance to put a seasonal proposal together for a 150k sqf shopping location. Sidewalks are included as is straight salt. No removal or hauling, as that is charged out seperate. It's a simple site for a truck and skid steer.
> 
> We average 40" or so of accumulation each year here. Last year I treated my lots between 20-25 times.
> 
> ...


you already know how to bill out per storm.

Figure this out as per storm, then take your starting price for the first 2 inches and times that by 20.

snowfall per year divided by trigger gives you your base number.

base number times trigger amount

lets say a 2inch storm is $1,000 to push, do sidewalks and salt

$1,000 x 20 = $20,000

Seasonal is a risk for us in the short term, long term it pays out.

I wouldn't touch this without at least a 2 year contract.

4 years would be much better with price increases built in to cover increase in your costs, higher gas, higher product, etc...


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey MS, if you did a 2 or 4 year contract with yearly increases built in, how much % increases would they be personally for you?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

gc3;1846091 said:


> Hey MS, if you did a 2 or 4 year contract with yearly increases built in, how much % increases would they be personally for you?


would depend on the site. fuel prices, product, labor, Ranging from 5 to 20 
%


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

MSsnowplowing;1845870 said:


> you already know how to bill out per storm.
> 
> Figure this out as per storm, then take your starting price for the first 2 inches and times that by 20.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help MS. That formula is pretty spot on. I was shooting in the 18-20k ballpark. Glad I am not in left field. Ill hang onto that bit of knowledge. Thanks


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

abbe;1846643 said:


> Thanks for the help MS. That formula is pretty spot on. I was shooting in the 18-20k ballpark. Glad I am not in left field. Ill hang onto that bit of knowledge. Thanks


Np and one more thing, always add some extra if it's a pita


----------

